# Get Job Offer in NT



## Mr_Roozbahani (May 7, 2011)

*Hi friend
How can I get a job offer as a professional agricultural scientist before/after come to Northern Territory?
Thanks a lot for you attention.
Regards,
Mohammad Reza Roozbahani*


----------

